# Ojalá / Ojalá y / Ojalá que



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas noches!

Desde hace tiempo he leído varias veces frases que contenían la expresión "ojalá y..." en vez de "ojalá" u "ojalá que...".
Por ejemplo:
_"Ojalá y vengas pronto!"_

La verdad, a mí, me suena un poco rara esta construcción "ojalá y...".

Es usada con igual frecuencia como las demás que he nombrado? O forma nomás parte de la lengua "slang"?

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Arai

Nunca he leído u oído ojalá * y. Diría que lo correcto es:

Ojalá vengas.
Ojalá que vengas.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola!

Si buscas p.e. en google, encuentras muchas frases con "ojalá y..."

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=%22ojala+y%22&meta=


----------



## Arai

DonManuel_CH said:


> Hola!
> 
> Si buscas p.e. en google, encuentras muchas frases con "ojalá y..."
> quote]
> 
> 
> Sí, seguramente, pero creo que no es correcto, al menos, en el español de España .


----------



## lamartus

Pues en español de España lo he oído yo miles de veces; lo que no llego a recordar es si siempre fue en contextos coloquiales. No sé si es correcto o no, pero oirse se oye...

¿Alguien consultó el Panhispánico a ver si dice algo?


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola Arai

Por supuesto te creo que en el castellano de España no existe esta expresión.

Solamente me parece raro que google nos de unos 814'000 resultados.

Bueno, tal vez es una expresión que se usa únicamente en México?


----------



## Arai

lamartus said:


> Pues en español de España lo he oído yo miles de veces; lo que no llego a recordar es si siempre fue en contextos coloquiales. No sé si es correcto o no, pero oirse se oye...
> 
> ¿Alguien consultó el Panhispánico a ver si dice algo?


 
No, no lo he consultado. Llevo 34 años viviendo en España, estudiando, leyendo...y jamás lo he escuchado.


----------



## sigjak

En el banco de datos de la RAE hay muchos ejemplos, la mayoría de ellos de México, pero también de otros países.
Ojalá y todo se arregle.
¡Ojalá y así sea!
No he encontrado ningún ejemplo de la Argentina.
De España sólo aparece un par de casos:
· ¡ Ojalá y se arreglara así el asunto! (Miguel Murillo Gómez, _Dogma de fe_, España, 1986)


----------



## Berenguer

Arai said:


> No, no lo he consultado. Llevo 34 años viviendo en España, estudiando, leyendo...y jamás lo he escuchado.



Yo sí lo he consultado y no viene nada al respecto. Sin embargo yo llevo también un chorro de años viviendo, estudiando, leyendo y enamorándome de la lengua hispánica y he oído esa expresión una infinidad de veces, tal y como apunta lamartus.
Sin embargo, lo que sí he encontrado en el DPD, y ha sido a raiz de haber escrito "tal y como" al principio de este post, lo siguiente:
*tal*. *1.* Como adverbio de modo significa ‘así’ y antecede a oraciones de sentido comparativo introducidas por _como_ (→ como, 1a) o _cual _(→ cual, 1.5): _«Lo aceptaba tal como venía»_ (Sastre _Jenofa_ [Esp. 1986]); _«El partido se jugará tal cual está fijado»_ (_Observador_ [Ur.] 8.2.97). No es admisible su uso conjunto con ambos adverbios: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Soy en mi casa tal cual como aparezco en público»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 13.3.97); debió decirse _tal cual aparezco_ o _tal como aparezco_. *Es muy frecuente, ya desde el español clásico, la fórmula tal y como, equivalente enfático de*_* tal como*: «La tía Mary era tal y como se la había imaginado»_ (Esquivel _Agua_ [Méx. 1989]).

Así que puede ser que por analogía a esta explicación en ese "ojalá y vengas..." que  equivaldría a "ojalá vengas..." la "y" se use también como enfático.


----------



## lamartus

Sí puede ser ,Berenguer, que la explicación ande por donde apuntas.
La verdad es que sonar suena raro (al menos a mí), pero es cierto que lo oigo mucho. Como me quedé con la duda he hecho la pertinente pregunta en la página de la RAE. En cuanto me respondan pongo un post por aquí con lo que me indiquen.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## PaoPao

Bueno, aqui en Perú, se usa siempre en lenguaje coloquial, pero definitivamente no es usado en documentos oficiales.


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> Sí puede ser ,Berenguer, que la explicación ande por donde apuntas.
> La verdad es que sonar suena raro (al menos a mí), pero es cierto que lo oigo mucho. Como me quedé con la duda he hecho la pertinente pregunta en la página de la RAE. En cuanto me respondan pongo un post por aquí con lo que me indiquen.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Buena idea, a ver si te contestan pronto (a veces me han tardado muchísimo tiempo...a veces ni me han contestado).
A mi la expresión no me suena rara, más que nada porque es la que yo siempre he usado.


----------



## lamartus

Muy bien foreros, está es la rapidísima respuesta del Departamente de español al día de la RAE:

   En el ámbito del español general estándar no es normal la presencia de Y detrás del adverbio OJALÁ. En el español peninsular se considera un uso popular, tal y como se recoge en el _Diccionario del español actual _de Seco-Andrés-Ramos (Madrid: Aguilar, 1999). 
Sin embargo, parece que es normal en el español de México, y que se emplea así mismo en otros países de América. 
En este sentido, lo recomendable, desde el punto de vista de la norma culta del español estándar es prescindir de la Y: 
_Ojalá pudiéramos regalarte más días._ 
Pero si se emplea en el ámbito mexicano, por ejemplo, no plantearía problemas de uso, siempre teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una construcción de uso restringido al área geográfica donde su utilización es normal: 
_Ojalá y pudiéramos regalarte más días._ Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE 

*********

¡Todo aclarado!


----------



## forgues

Hola! No recuerdo haber escuchado o leído nunca en Argentina la expresión "ojalá y ..." Para mí es una novedad.
Saludos


----------



## lix

Yo soy española y sí que he oído--leído, en realidad--esta expresión. Creo que, como dice Berenguer, se utiliza para enfatizar, quizá incluso para dar dramatismo. Estoy leyendo "La flor del mal", una traducción porque no conseguí encontrar el original, y el traductor utiliza muchísimo "apenas si" en lugar de "apenas". Me parece que es el mismo caso, sólo que "apenas si" está aceptado comúnmente... aunque no del modo en que lo usa este traductor.


----------



## beatrizg

forgues said:


> Hola! No recuerdo haber escuchado o leído nunca en Argentina la expresión "ojalá y ..." Para mí es una novedad.
> Saludos


 
Yo tampoco la he oído en Colombia. Usamos Ojala que... 
y Ojala... (seguido por el verbo)


----------



## mirx

Pues en México, cómo ya han apuntado mis compañeros foreros es de lo más usual. Tan normal que ni siquiera sé cuándo usamos *ojalá* y *ojalá y...*

Pasa lo mismo que con los leísmos, laísmos y loísmos, cambiamos con tanta naturalidad de uno a otro que a nadie le suenan mal.


----------



## Emily1880_

En español de España se suele decir "ojalá". No oí nunca "ojalá y" hasta que alguien lo dijo en una telenovela hispanoamericana, hace muchos años. Ahora también se oye algo en España, pero por la influencia de los inmigrantes de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Aviador

Creo que ya lo hemos explicado en algún hilo hace tiempo, pero en Chile se dice _ojalá que_.
_Ojalá y_ no existe aquí.
Lo que yo he oído de los mexicanos es más bien un /o.ja'lay/, es decir, como una palabra.


----------



## ukimix

Aquí es común: "Ojalá y se recupere"; al igual que las otras expresiones arriba mencionadas.


----------



## hual

En la Argentina, al menos en la provincia de Córdoba, la única variante de "ojalá" y "ojalá que" es "ojala", que se oye en ciertos medios rurales.


----------



## Aviador

hual said:


> En la Argentina, al menos en la provincia de Córdoba, la única variante de "ojalá" y "ojalá que" es "ojala", que se oye en ciertos medios rurales.


Ah, sí. Aquí también se oye entre las personas de menos instrucción y de las zonas rurales frecuentemente _ojala_ en lugar de _ojalá_.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, en México es de lo más común, como han dicho. También en otras raras para los más: _Espero y no vengas con eso. Tal vez y no lo va a hacer. _"_Ojalá y_" no tiene ningún estigma o marca rara. Está aislado pero claramente tiene una función propia, quizá y tiene alguna explicación que se me va.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> Sí, en México es de lo más común, como han dicho. También en otras raras para los más: _Espero y no vengas con eso. Tal vez y no lo va a hacer. Ojalá y _no tiene ningún estigma o marca rara.


Oh, sí que suenan raras.


----------



## S.V.

Mira, mira, tengo una sonrisa abierta pero el ejemplo más viejo en el CORDE es de Chile, al parecer: 

_¡ojalá y cuando la firmé tuviera manca ó quemada la mano! _(Fray Reginaldo Lizárraga, 1605).

Otro de 1818 de México: _¡Ay, niña, ojalá y no lo hubiera visto!_ Que de paso es el mismo libro del "_se los_" que mencioné en este hilo.


----------



## Aviador

Ya, pero en 1605 Chile estaba a siglos de ser Chile. Te aseguro que en el castellano del Chile actual ninguna de las construcciones con la conjunción _y_ mencionadas en este hilo son parte del léxico.


----------



## Vampiro

De acuerdo con Aviador.
Aunque Magallanes cruzó el estrecho en 1520, se acepta que el territorio de lo que hoy es Chile fue "descubierto" en 1536 por Diego de Almagro y la conquista fue iniciada en 1541 por Pedro de Valdivia.  Por lo tanto es bastante trasnochado decir que un uso de 1605 es chileno.
Saludos.
_


----------



## S.V.

Sí, al parecer el fraile nació en Medellín, y serviría cuando lo menciona Ukimix, si no fuera la de España. Dice que vivió desde los quince en América y que cruzó a pie los desiertos para llegar del Perú a Chile. Si eso no lo hace chileno...

Aunque claro, mi punto era que no debe ser un anglicismo. Leo un resumen del uso en inglés, y está aún más restringido en este. Quizá más bien ambos tienen un mismo origen, si la conjunción sirve para conectar, precisamente. _Esperamos y lo hagas _ya empieza a sonar extraño; imposible en otros tiempos, "_esperé y lo hagas_". Luego sería paralelo al uso que omite este _que_: _Espero me ayude_ queda perfecto, pero me suena terrible un "_esperó lo ayudaras_".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Habría que ver que significado se piensa que tiene etimológicamente ese "ojalá" para poder agregarle otra frase como "y..."

_¡Ay, niña, *si Dios quisiera* y no lo hubiera visto!_



ukimix said:


> "Ojalá y se recupere";


 
*Que Dios lo quiera* y se recupere".


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Tengo una duda tremenda: ¿qué significa exactamente 'ojalá'?
Según la RAE: "Del ár. hisp. _law šá lláh_ 'si Dios quiere'."
Según el DUE: "(del ár. and. _law šá lláh,_ si Dios quiere; a veces [ójala] u [ója lá])"

Siempre creí, pensé, entendí, que 'ojalá' significa "quiera Dios" (no "si Dios quiere") y por eso pregunto.
Por favor, alguien que sepa árabe...

Muchas gracias.

Saludos._

EDITO. Me he cruzado con *Kaxgufen, *y mi pregunta apunta a la misma dirección que el comentario de él.


----------



## S.V.

Cómo deseo que lo haga. _Ojalá lo haga._
Cómo deseo que no lo hubiera hecho. _Ojalá no lo hubiera hecho._

Porque expresa un deseo enfáticamente. Diría que esta _y_ viene más bien como reemplazo del _que_ que también podemos usar con _ojalá_. _Ojalá que te lo den. Ojalá y te lo den._ _Esperar_ y _quizá_ también pueden ser 'desiderativas', eso lo explicaría.

Sobre la etimología, en árabe _law_ es _si_, como en estas. La de en medio (سَ) solo dice que es 'una partícula de futuro'; abreviación de _sawfa_ y usada como en esas oraciones. Debería ser algo como 'si será Su Voluntad'.


----------



## ukimix

Dejo la explicación del Corominas, que le da más credibilidad a "quiera Dios", lo que ajusta mejor con el uso cotidiano de la palabra.


----------



## germanbz

Yo a efectos estadísticos también diré que tengo 47 años y en todo lo que he escuchado, leído o visto, jamás me he encontrado con ese "ojalà y..." (a no ser que mediara una coma por medio, claro está).

- Ojalá vinieran por lo menos 10.
- ¡Ojala!, y mejor si vinieran 20.

Habría que ver si en esa contabilización de apariciones sobre Google en la que tanto confían algunos a título de estudio estadístico, también entra esta opción con coma.


----------



## ukimix

germanbz said:


> Yo a efectos estadísticos también diré que tengo 47 años y en todo lo que he escuchado, leído o visto, jamás me he encontrado con ese "ojalà y..." (a no ser que mediara una coma por medio, claro está).
> 
> - Ojalá vinieran por lo menos 10.
> - ¡Ojala!, y mejor si vinieran 20.
> 
> Habría que ver si en esa contabilización de apariciones sobre Google en la que tanto confían algunos a título de estudio estadístico, también entra esta opción con coma.



Creo que no tiene que ver con google. Aquí en mi región es una forma de hablar establecida (oralidad). Si la pongo por escrito no agrego la coma; y en términos semánticos "ojalá y se recupere" significa exactamente lo mismo que "ojalá se recupere". No se trata de hacer corresponder esta forma de hablar popular en algunas regiones con modos de hablar de otras regiones, sino de reconocer la diversidad. Saludo


----------



## Calambur

S.V. said:


> Sobre la etimología, en árabe _law_ es _si_, como en estas. La de en medio (سَ) solo dice que es 'una partícula de futuro'; abreviación de _sawfa_ y usada como en esas oraciones. Debería ser algo como 'si será Su Voluntad'.





ukimix said:


> Dejo la explicación del Corominas, que le da más credibilidad a "quiera Dios", lo que ajusta mejor con el uso cotidiano de la palabra.



Gracias a ambos por la búsqueda y las aclaraciones.

Me quedo con Corominas (obra que ya no tengo pero adonde seguramente leí esa etimología), y para mí toma sentido decir, por ejemplo: "Ojalá y se muera", que vendría a ser "[Lo] Quiera Alá y se muera".

Esta construcción con "y" no es común en la zona porteña pero alguna que otra vez la he oído, y como soy muy "permeable" a los giros de la lengua no sólo la he registrado sino que muchas veces la uso.
(Ayer, sin ir más lejos, me descubrí pensando "Ojalá y... [no importa qué]", aunque supongo que estaba un poco influida por este hilo, que ya había visto. Pero lo cierto es que pensé "Ojalá y...".)

Saludos._


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo todo lo que veo buscando en Google son cosas como "frases con ojalá y...", frases que dicen ojalá, y que después empiezan con la conjunción Y, que Google encuentra, pero no ninguna expresión que sea "Ojalá y", de forma conjunta, que para mí no significa nada (no la he oído nunca y no me suena nada bien).


----------



## ukimix

Doraemon- said:


> Yo todo lo que veo buscando en Google son cosas como "frases con ojalá y...", frases que dicen ojalá, y que después empiezan con la conjunción Y, que Google encuentra, pero no ninguna expresión que sea "Ojalá y", de forma conjunta, que para mí no significa nada (no la he oído nunca y no me suena nada bien).


Si buscas en el CORPES (Corpus de Referencia del Español del Siglo XXI) digitando "ojalá y" en el cajón para *forma*, encontrarás muchísimos casos. Pongo aquí la estadística que muestra que es un uso mayoritario en México, Centroamérica, las Antillas y el Caribe continental:

Distribución Zona
*Zona* *Freq* *Fnorm.*
México y Centroamérica 116 2,60
Antillas 37 2,00
Caribe continental 17 0,61
Andina 4 0,24
España 4 0,05

Es bueno conocer el mundo, pero no a través de google. 
*
*


----------



## Doraemon-

ukimix said:


> Es bueno conocer el mundo, pero no a través de google.



Ejem... era una respuesta por el 3r mensaje. Que Google muestre cadenas con "ojalá y" no significa que se esté usando como expresión. Por ejemplo "¿Hará sol mañana? Ojalá, y podamos ir de picnic". Esta aparecerá si buscas "ojalá y", aunque no es una expresión. Que aparezcan N millones de respuestas no implica que se esté usando de esa manera.
En el CORPES sucede más o menos lo mismo. Aparecen muchas frases que no implican el uso de "ojalá y".
No digo que no se use (para eso está el foro, a mí no me suena de nada, otros dirán otra cosa), sino sólo que el hecho de que aparezca en Google (o en CORPES) la mera sucesión de palabras no es una prueba. Que en cierto sitio se dice... pues muy bien.


----------



## Calambur

El diccionario Moliner registra el *uso* de "ojalá y...", así que _taan_ extraño no debe de ser.



> *ojalá* (del ár. and. _law šá lláh,_ si Dios quiere; a veces [ójala] u [ója lá])
> 
> Exclamación con que se demuestra *deseo de que ocurra cierta cosa: ‘¡Ojalá venga pronto!’. Se construye inmediatamente delante del verbo y con éste en subjuntivo. En lenguaje popular se intercala a veces _que_ o _y:_ ‘¡Ojalá que [o y] no llueva!’.



Saludos._


----------



## S.V.

Acá lo encontré en la NGLE. Dicen que se usa "sobre todo en México, Centroamérica y el área caribeña" y "también en Chile y otros países americanos".

También me suena bien con ese _querer_, claro. El único ejemplo que encuentro en el CREA es de México: _pero quiera Dios y no lo vaya a destruir_ (1986).


----------



## kunvla

Aviador said:


> Oh, sí que suenan raras.


Ese uso de _y_ existe también en español. Los ejemplos siguientes también podrían servir de respuesta a los versos mencionados:

Prof. Letouzey​[...] Si se me deja hacerlo de otra forma, lo intentaré y lo haré.​
_La historia en una nueva frontera_, Coordinatores F. J. Aranda Pérez, F. Fernández Izquierdo, P Sanz Camanes, Cuenca: Ediciones de la Universidad Castilla-La Mancha, 2000​
Lo intentaré, te digo que lo intentaré y trataré de poner toda el alma en ello...​​_El camino alegre_, Juan Antonio de Zunzunegui, Noguer, 1962​
Es curioso también que en el habla coloquial de Chile existe una perífrasis con _llegar y_ + verbo de sentido pleno conjugado en la misma persona que _llegar_:

Juan y yo estábamos bebiendo cuando él [Juan] llegó y me pegó.​Yo le dije que no saliera, pero él, como es testarudo, llegó y salió. ​​Charles E. Kany, _Sintaxis hispanoamericana_. Gredos, 1976 (1970), p. 242​
También lo encuentro en _Trauma, duelo y reparación: una experiencia de trabajopsicosocial en Chile_, Eugenia Weinstein, Fundación de Ayuda Social de las Iglesias Cristianas, FASIC, 1987, pág. 123:

Y de repente yo luché porque yo no quería irme, yo no perdí en ningún momento el sentido. Perdí el oído, porque el gallo me hablaba y me mostraba unas fotos para que mirara y yo lo miraba a él con un ojo, porque me destapaban un ojo y me hablaba pero yo no lo escuchaba. Entonces traté de mover la cabeza. Después llegó y me pegó otro pinchazo en los compañones, me pegaba combos en la guata para que no me resistiera, porque el cuerpo, estando fuerte la corriente, se pone duro; me pegaba combos con unos guantes de goma largos que tenían ellos, me pegaban combos en la guata para que me soltara.​

Saludos,


----------



## Quiviscumque

ukimix said:


> Dejo la explicación del Corominas, que le da más credibilidad a "quiera Dios", lo que ajusta mejor con el uso cotidiano de la palabra.



Me sorprende que nadie haya mencionado la variante "ojalay", que según Corominas se da en Andalucía (yo nunca la he oído) entre otros lugares. Corominas también dice que Cuervo estudió esta construcción, así que no es cosa de ahora.


----------



## Jonno

Juraría que sí se ha comentado lo de "ojalay". ¿Es posible que haya otro tema sobre "ojalá" que no se ha "arrejuntado" con este?

Edito: Se ha mencionado en el tema Ojalá/Ojalá que, pero no como de uso en Andalucía.


----------



## kunvla

Tampoco nadie ha mencionado _ójali_ (_ojalá y_, _ójala y_ > _ójali_):

Chíngale, me puse a pensar, ora va estar más duro, pus apenas llévanos tres cuates y nos faltan un chorro par completar los treintaicinco, ójali los otros si haigan apepenao hartitos, por lo menos pa no andar con la angustia a eso de las cinco de la madrugada.

_El sitio de los héroes_, Rafael Ramírez Heredia, Editorial Diana, 1983​
Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Debajo del _ojalay_, refiere a la BDHA, en ella parece que Rosenblat lo relaciona con la _y_ exclamativa: "_¡Sant Juan y ciégale!_" [Lazarillo, II] y "_¡Santiago y cierra España!_", etc.

En vez de originarse en la _y_ optativa (Cuervo, §407): _aguarde y verá, molésteme y verá, hágame el favor y dígame. _"_Cuidado y me contradigas, ¿oyes?_" (Gamboa, 1903).


----------



## Vampiro

S.V. said:


> Acá lo encontré en la NGLE. Dicen que se usa "sobre todo en México, Centroamérica y el área caribeña" y "también en Chile y otros países americanos".


La alusión a Chile mejor que la vayan borrando.
_


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo. Nunca he oído a nadie en Chile decir _ojalá y_.


----------



## S.V.

Hm, le fuerzo la mano a Google, pero me da este, que es de alguien de Iquique, un joven del norte de Chile. Quizá es algo regional, como eso del leísmo, y en las zonas urbanas varía menos. Pienso en las diferencias que hay entre los bonaerenses y los salteños. Vivo en el norte también, acá se habla 'ranchero' y no chilango como en el ombligo del país.


----------



## Aviador

Admirable tu determinación, S.V. Encontraste la aguja en el pajar de internet, pero como tres páginas antes en ese texto aparece el mexicanismo "_¡esos *chingados* hindús!_" (sic), que se conoce en Chile sólo como extranjerismo, declaro la prueba poco confiable. Bueno, quizá haya algún rarito que vaya por ahí diciendo "chingado" y "ojalá y" porque los oyó en alguna parte, pero una golondrina no hace verano.
He recorrido Chile de norte a sur, de Arica a Puerto Williams, más veces que las que podría contar y te repito que jamás he oído a nadie decir _ojalá y_.
Ojalá y sea cierto .


----------



## Señor K

S.V. said:


> Acá lo encontré en la NGLE. Dicen que se usa "sobre todo en México, Centroamérica y el área caribeña" y "también en Chile y otros países americanos".



Me sumo a mis coterráneos. Jamás he escuchado el "ojalá y" (aunque no soy tan viajado como mis ilustres compatriotas  (conozco hasta Chiloé no más)), que no fuera en programas de televisión de otras latitudes.

Más común acá (_y ojalá_ comenten los chilenos) es escuchar* ojala*, o sea, acentuando la primera "a". Se lo escuchaba tupido y parejo a un concejal de mi comuna, y me daban ganas de ... enrostrarle su error.


----------



## Juanto

DonManuel_CH said:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> Desde hace tiempo he leído varias veces frases que contenían la expresión "ojalá y..." en vez de "ojalá" u "ojalá que...".
> Por ejemplo:
> _"Ojalá y vengas pronto!"_
> 
> La verdad, a mí, me suena un poco rara esta construcción "ojalá y...".
> 
> Es usada con igual frecuencia como las demás que he nombrado? O forma nomás parte de la lengua "slang"?
> 
> *Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*



Hola
Mira la expresión correcta es Ojalá+verbo.
Como lo dicen aquí: http://dehesa.unex.es/bitstream/10662/3067/1/0210-8178_15_193.pdf
Ahora:
_Con "Ojalá y vengas pronto!" *¿qué quieren decir? *

→  *¡*Ojalá vengas pronto*!* / Ojalá y *¡*qué vengas pronto*!* / Ojalá*,* *¡*Qué vengas pronto*!*_

Parece que la puntuación es importante.


----------



## Corintio44

Toda persona que ha visto una telenovela mexicana ha escuchado la construcción "ojalá y" mil veces así que podemos concluir que sin duda alguna esta expresión se usa en México. La única duda es si se usa en otros países. Yo diría que es más común en México. México usa muchas construcciones que no se usan en todos los países de habla hispana, por ejemplo, "Ella estaba llore y llore todo el día."


----------



## Azarosa

Sí, _ojalá y_ es correcta; la misma RAE la da por válida y de uso en algunos países de América y Caribe. Si bien en el área rioplatense, por ejemplo, no es de uso habitual. Copio del Diccionario Histórico de Canarias: 
*ojalá y.* _interj. que denota vivo deseo de que suceda algo_.

* 2-xii-1847* _Jable_ (_El Eco de la Juventud_, p.2): ¡_Ojalá y_ así sucediera! *8-xi-1864* _Jable_ (_El País_ ii, p.2): ¡_Ojalá y_ que nuestra pluma nunca tuviera más que prodigar merecidos elogios! *16-iv-1882* _Jable_ (_La Asociación_, p.2): _Ojalá y_ los demás mayordomos tomaran el ejemplo de éste, con lo cual se daría un paso más en el progreso de nuestra civilización.

* 24-iii-1902* _Jable_ (_Diario de Las Palmas_, p.1): ¡_Ojalá y_ todos imitemos al Maestro Divino, bebiéndola por su amor, ya que Él bebió gustoso el caliz de su pasión por amor nuestro! *4-x-1931* _Jable_ (_Voz del Norte_, p.1): _Ojalá y_ sean muchos los lectores, chicos y grandes, de las bibliotecas escolares. *a1959 (1983)* Guerra _Entremeses_ (p.612): Me parese que vas a sacar lo que de agua en un jasnero. _Ojalá y_ me equivoque... Tú sabías, por cartas, que se habló con el jues, que trabajó la polisía como nunca, que se metieron empeños pa todo perro y gato.

¨Según Frago Gracia _El esp. de América en la independencia_ (p.268), «Se usa en el español meridional, sobre todo en Andalucía, pero en América esta interjección se halla considerablemente extendida. (Kany, pp.309-310). Aparece en texto mexicano de 1806: "¡_ojala y_ nunca ubiera ido!" (_Nueva España_, 698), y anteriormente se encuentra en la crónica de fray Reginaldo de Lizárraga, no se olvide que era de origen extremeño: "donde _ojalá y_ no se casen otra vez"».


----------



## Mister Draken

La RAE lo aclara... ¡por twitter!

#RAEconsultas «Ojalá y» es variante correcta de «ojalá» empleada en algunos países americanos. Cf. NGLE, 32.5o: http://ow.ly/4n9fue. Es asimismo correcto que «ojalá» vaya seguida de una subordinada introducida por «que».


----------



## Rocko!

La expresión "_ojalá y_" aparece en textos españoles muy antiguos. El ejemplo más antiguo publicado en México que pude encontrar fue escrito por un español de Colmenar viejo, *Madrid*:





Juan de Barrios. (1607). _De la verdadera cirugía, medicina y astrología_. México.

Y un autor murciano:



Alonso Cano y Urreta. (1619). _Dias de Jardín_. Madrid. España.

Y un autor de Cuenca:



Alonso de Jesús María. (1613). _Doctrina de religiosos_. Madrid. España.

Un autor anónimo, probablemente madrileño:



Diario de Madrid. Núm. 834 (?borroso). Martes 1 de diciembre de 1801.

________________
Hay más ejemplos, pero creo que los más importantes son los más antiguos porque se ve menos probable una "contaminación americana".


----------

